# What makes up most of your collection?



## Catch22 (May 17, 2010)

I don't really have any idea where to put this, so if a Mod feels it should go somewhere else, by all means!

Everyone has a favorite subject, plane, or era or whatever, so I'm just wondering what makes up most of people's collections? I was looking at the planes I'd built yesterday, and realized something: all but 5 of the models I've built are either Navy/Marines, or are Luftwaffe. I knew I was pretty narrow when it came to that stuff, but I didn't realize I was that bad!


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2010)

i'm pretty well balanced it seems, 2 spits, 1 US P-47, IJN Zero, IJAAF Ki-84, FAA Corsair, Bf 109K-4, Ju 88 built.
and to build i've got a P-51 B, P 38 J, Mosquito, D3A1 Val,another Zero, J2M3 Raiden, Hurricane, Bf109 E3, Fw190 A-8 D-9, Lagg 5, Polikarpov I-16 and 2 FAA Hellcats


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2010)

My main subjects are RNZAF and Luftwaffe '39-45, so the majority fit into these categories.

Most of one type? Focke-Wulf Fw 190/ Ta 152 series (12 or 13 kits I think!), and Spitfires (about 10 or 11)...


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2010)

Mine are mostly WW2, covering RAF, USAAF and Luftwaffe, all ETO, except a MTO Beau, with one RN Avenger, Far East.
The rest are a couple of jets, from Korea to the late 1980's. Of those built, there are multiples of some types, some in one scale, others in both 1/48th and 1/32nd, with a single 1/24th scale. To be built, there'll be examples in the 56 Sqn builds from World War One to late 1990's.
Additionally, therer are around a dozen 1/35th scale mliitary vehicles/tanks, mostly German, France 1944, and a small number of larger scale 'modern' vehicles.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2010)

I understand, up until I started building again when I joined here, of the 40+ models I had built as a lad, they were all either US fighter/bombers or German bombers except for a single British Lysander I had built and I really have no idea why. Really odd actually.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2010)

I'm a fan of fighter machines so most of kits I have are of the category.


----------



## N4521U (May 17, 2010)

Right now................ my worst fears realized............. unfinished airplanes! 4 of um!


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2010)

Most of my stuff is German even the WWI stuff. When I have people visit, they sometimes don't understand why - sometimes neither do I. Actually had one person thought I was a Nazi.


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2010)

Ach zo! Der username ist really Nazi Jaco zen, hmm? Now, now, put that Luger down.......


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2010)

Now almost exclusively WW2, mostly fighters, all ETO and all 1/48. I had a huge collection when I was a teen and in my 20's but it all got chucked when I moved house across the country. A few surviving jets exist, like my finished Phantom and unbuilt F-18 and an F-5E which I'm thinking to convert to a CF-5A, if possible. Also somewhere in my crawlspace there are some scratch built tanks I did when I was a kid, a Tamiya Panther and a 88mm Flak gun.


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2010)

Terry, you haf to schtop vatching dat Frankenschtein movie with Gene Vilder!


----------



## A4K (May 18, 2010)

"What brain did you use Igor?"
"Abby's!"
"Abby's? What Abby?"
"Abby Normal's..."


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

I know I have this in my own thread, but I couldn’t resist popping in my tuppence worth. As you can see, all British, though other countries models are on display, but this is the main theme. 

How about we see some more pic's guys.


----------



## A4K (May 18, 2010)

Great collection Vic! Pics of mine better fit the 'post your stash' thread!


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2010)

Here is what I keep mine in. And this is a thread I made to show what I had.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/njacos-collection-8277.html


----------



## Pong (May 18, 2010)

Haha, have at least ten models, 99 percent World War II aircraft, 1 percent Cold War. And all of them have gone through some minor or serious damage. After building them.


----------



## mandoman (May 23, 2010)

My collection is 99% WWII. I pretty much have one of each type for which I aimed to get, except I have two P-61s, 2 P-38s, and 2 B-24s. Only one built of each of those at this time, though.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2010)

Anything with a '13', from WWI to Vietnam.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2010)

100% off the norm WW2, except for the Swordfish I'm currently building.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 23, 2010)

American Bombers and Axis Fighters


----------



## magnu (May 23, 2010)

Mostly WWII fighters more P51s than any other type but German 109s 190s are fast catching up, I can't resist a good camo, scheme, hence there are one or two Japanese (NMF with the green mottle,) and the odd Italian in there as well.


----------



## Sweb (May 28, 2010)

Built - 1 P-47N and various Cold War US jets. Waiting - a 1/28 SPAD XIII and 1/32 Spitfire Mk24. On the boards - a 1/48 F-15C and a 1/4 scale SPAD XIII R/C. I'm building the F-15C for a co-worker who crewed one. The SPAD will probably go on display at the hangar I work at. I like them all and as a kid, before leaving the hobby at 18, I'd built pretty much everything in every national inventory in both wars if available. I've also built many of the Williams kits including their WWI engines. It's all fun.


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2010)

A few of you guys here know where my interests lay, for thoses that don't I reakon these pics will give you some idea!


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2010)

Hmmmmm......... give us a clue mate !


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

I can see after those photos you trip and crush all of those  

Nice!!


----------



## Catch22 (May 30, 2010)

You like building French bombers!

Nice collection!


----------



## imalko (May 30, 2010)

Mostly WW2 stuff in 1/72 scale in my case. Have few jets though - Mig-21 and Swedish Draken in 1/144 and A-10 in 1/72. One Soviet light tank which my grandfather build for me when I was 12. Few of my oldest models were made some 20 years ago.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2010)

Strange! I posted a reply to Andy earlier, and now it's not here! Anyway, nice stuff Andy, like the old Anson.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2010)

My kit building mostly has revolved around our Group Builds.... My order of progression is:

#1 1/32 Bf109F-2 of Victor Bauer
#2 1/32 Fw190A-8 of Hans Dortenmann
#3 1/35th Panther Ausf A
#4 1/32 Fw190D-9 of Heinz Sachsenberg
#5 1/48 Bf109G-6 of JG54
#6 1/32 F4U-1A of William Case
#7 1/32 Ju87G-2 of Josef Blumel

Most of mine are German aircraft as u can see, and 1/32nd is my scale...


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2010)

They look great all together like that Dan !


----------



## B-17engineer (May 31, 2010)

Good work Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Terry and Harrison....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Time to expand the collection Dan....

watched the NCAA Memorial Day Lacrosse Championship Final today between Duke and Notre Dame....low scoring affair...goals were hard to come by...with a final score of 6-5 ....


And I don't see no Boomerang in that collection of yours Andy!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2010)

What you call a Boomerang that doesn't come back? A stick........


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow nice ones for both of you!


----------



## Migrant (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm all over the place: 12 WW2, 8 post-war, 3 WW1. Of these, 10 are 1/48, 12 are 1/72, 1 is 1/144. I don't tend to keep my built models for very long, a couple of years usually. After that, they get sold or given away, so my collection stays around a constant 24-ish.


----------



## senji (Jun 5, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> I don't really have any idea where to put this, so if a Mod feels it should go somewhere else, by all means!
> 
> Everyone has a favorite subject, plane, or era or whatever, so I'm just wondering what makes up most of people's collections? I was looking at the planes I'd built yesterday, and realized something: all but 5 of the models I've built are either Navy/Marines, or are Luftwaffe. I knew I was pretty narrow when it came to that stuff, but I didn't realize I was that bad!



Definatly WWII central theme. Bomber heavy...about even between Luftwaffe and American...on the few fighters I have its mainly Luftwaffe.

As for Armor...welll...DEFINATLY have a few Panthers and Tigers and a single Sherman just so it stands out as odd for being there.


----------



## Loiner (Jun 10, 2010)

I decided a while ago to stick with one scale throughout, and the outright winner was 1:48. 

My 1:48th aircraft collection now includes a P51D, a Spit IX, a Me109G10, a Mosquito B IV and a civilian Piper Cub. Currently under build is a F4U-1A, and a P47N and Beaughfighter are next up. 

Completed 1:48th ground forces are a KV-1 Soviet tank, U.S. M10 tank destroyer, M8 Greyhound, M3 'halftrack', Universal 'Bren' carrier, Jeep, staff car, two civilian cars and a Kubelwagen, next up is a M3 Sherman and Opel Blitz.

Waiting in the stash for a change in eras are two 1:48 Korean war jets; F86E and a T-33, also an F4E with decals for Vietnam service.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 10, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Here is what I keep mine in. And this is a thread I made to show what I had.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/njacos-collection-8277.html



How'd those cars sneak in there?


----------

